# Income requirements to live as a resident (non-lucrative) in Portugal post Brexit



## paulhe (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi All
Sorry if this question has been answered before but does Portugal have a more favourable (as in reduced) income requirement than Spain?

paul


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

www.sef.pt


----------

